# Waterproof Toffers, any uses?



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

no .....but i've seen plenty prevent water......:thumbsup:~CS~


----------



## IhaveQuestions! (Jun 24, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> no .....but i've seen plenty prevent water......:thumbsup:~CS~


Is it effective? Do you think the offset in cost is justifiable?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Cost effective in terms of red tagged, yes.....~CS~


----------



## IhaveQuestions! (Jun 24, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> Cost effective in terms of red tagged, yes.....~CS~


Can you elaborate?


----------



## SmithBuilt (Jan 9, 2009)

I have used some on a pavilion I knew would get lite abuse including pressure washing, basketballs, definitely bugs would get in the regular fixtures. Definitely prevented past failures and as a plus the bugs do not get in them. They don't look as good as I would like. Considerable more expensive though.


----------

